
Ask HN: What service or product would you be customer 1 for? - xhrpost
There’s plenty of talk online about how important moving from 1 customer to 100 is, or 10 to 1,000. In my own personal projects though, it seems like the biggest challenge can be in just moving from 0 to 1. That said, rather than using one of my ideas and looking for customer 1, I’d like to work backwards from where there already is a customer 1 looking for a product.<p>So, what product or service would you like to see exist that you would be willing to spend money on? It could be personal or business and the price and theme are irrelevant. It should be at least potentially usable by other customers (i.e. not something heavily customized like a personal website). Also, are you willing to leave your contact information in the event that someone reading would like you to test&#x2F;buy said product&#x2F;service if built?<p>I for example, would be willing to be customer number 1 for a text to speech service for public blog and news article posts. You could just pay hundreds of dollars per hour for online professional services, but my thought is that a lot of people will want the same articles, bringing down the shared cost. (Contact info in profile).
======
tmaly
an app where I can select a bunch of pictures I took on my phone and batch
delete them.

The phones have gotten so big in terms of storage, that we just take tons of
pictures without thinking. Later on, when we want to remove some of these, its
a painful process as you have to go through each one, one by one to delete.

------
jebernier
cereal boxes that you can actually open without ripping apart

------
airbreather
My next wife

